# March Meeting



## MatPat

March's GCAS meeting is going to cover Tubbin. The GCAS meeting is going to be held on Sunday, March 26th at 7:30 pm. Rob has already stated he would like to attend and so would I. I also assume Erik and Sean may be interested in this one. 

While this will probably focus on fish more than plants, John Sipes has offered to give us a talk on Tubbin plants in the past. I imagine his offer still stands and if so, this would be the perfect oppurtunity for him to give his talk. 

How does holding our March meeting at BW3 on Sunday, March 26th at 5 pm sound to everyone? This will gie us a chance to meet, get some food and let those interested attend the GCAS meeting.


----------



## J.Sipes

Matt,
My offers still stands.I was asked to prepare a talk last year and it did not pan out and this year it is covered. My talk is not specific on fish or plants but them all as a whole, I was going to do this talk as a more hands on type speach where I will demostrate my techniques of tubbin,from which plants to choose to how I plant them.. If everyone here is interested I will need a little time to prepare the talk and gather some materials for the demostrations. 
This would really be a no expsense talk for SWOAPE,maybe provide me with some grub and some frosty beverages. With that said I would prefer not to do alot of traveling...but that can be arranged if need be.
I will leave this up to you and when you all want to do the talk, One thing I would add is you would want to do this in your next meeting or two so that people can be better prepared for the tubbin season.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

I think John's demo sounds like a great idea since we haven't done anything like this since Erik's aquascaping demo...what was that 6 months ago?!? BDubs might not take too kindly to us setting up a tub inside the restaurant and John prefers not to travel too far. Sounds like this might be easiest to do at John's house, if he doesn't mind, unless there's a better suggestion? This should work out well for either the March or April meeting or whenever John is ready. Maybe we could incorporate pizza and coldies or something similar and easy for everyone and payment for John's demo. I'm just trying to throw out some options.

Along the same lines, maybe we should start brainstorming ideas for future meetings like LFS tours...or the Newport Aquarium in Bellevue, KY right across the Ohio River...the club cookout was a success even though Tom's flight was delayed...another would be fun when it gets warm...landscaping company tours for rocks...driftwood hunting along rivers...somebody please stop me!

Some of the ideas are better for warmer weather, while others are better while we are still waiting for it to get warm again. If we do more stuff outdoors, when the weather is warm, less people will have to host. Once again, I'm just trying to get everybody thinking without getting too carried away.


----------



## MatPat

rwoehr said:


> I think John's demo sounds like a great idea since we haven't done anything like this since Erik's aquascaping demo...what was that 6 months ago?!? BDubs might not take too kindly to us setting up a tub inside the restaurant and John prefers not to travel too far. Sounds like this might be easiest to do at John's house, if he doesn't mind, unless there's a better suggestion? This should work out well for either the March or April meeting or whenever John is ready. Maybe we could incorporate pizza and coldies or something similar and easy for everyone and payment for John's demo. I'm just trying to throw out some options.


Why don't we plan on having the March meeting at BW3's, eat some food and have a few brews before the GCAS meeting. We could then hold the April meeting at John's (if he doesn't mind) for another Tubbin talk to get everyone ready for setting up tubs or growout tanks outside in May.



rwoehr said:


> Along the same lines, maybe we should start brainstorming ideas for future meetings like LFS tours...or the Newport Aquarium in Bellevue, KY right across the Ohio River...the club cookout was a success even though Tom's flight was delayed...another would be fun when it gets warm...landscaping company tours for rocks...driftwood hunting along rivers...somebody please stop me!


I think we definately need to start brainstorming some ideas for future meetings and you have given us some good ideas! We could get started at this months meeting and finish up at next month's meeting.



rwoehr said:


> Some of the ideas are better for warmer weather, while others are better while we are still waiting for it to get warm again. If we do more stuff outdoors, when the weather is warm, less people will have to host. Once again, I'm just trying to get everybody thinking without getting too carried away.


Thanks for giving us a few ideas for some meetings. I haven't been as involved lately with Chloe's arrival so I for one am glad you stepped forward with a few ideas :drinkers:


----------



## Troy McClure

rwoehr said:


> I think John's demo sounds like a great idea since we haven't done anything like this since Erik's aquascaping demo...what was that 6 months ago?!?


Agreed! It's been too long since we've had something like a discussion or Q&A. I'm definitely interested in this topic.


rwoehr said:


> Along the same lines, maybe we should start brainstorming ideas for future meetings like LFS tours...or the Newport Aquarium in Bellevue, KY right across the Ohio River...the club cookout was a success even though Tom's flight was delayed...another would be fun when it gets warm...landscaping company tours for rocks...driftwood hunting along rivers...somebody please stop me!


Freakin' awesome ideas. That's what we pay you the big bucks for, Rob! I love the Newport and hardscape hunting ideas.


matpat said:


> Why don't we plan on having the March meeting at BW3's, eat some food and have a few brews before the GCAS meeting.


Haha..yeah...who wants to see me get sloppy drunk from one beer?!?!


----------



## J.Sipes

April Should be fine by me,except the 8th which are spring auction.That will provide me with some time to get things together and not conflict with the same topic in the same month with the GCAS. My current location (home) is not anywhere near large enough to host the meeting, I would be more than willing to host it,but I simply just do not have the room... Toss around some ideas and we can arrange it one way or another...


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

April Meeting Option #1: 

I can host the April Tubbin' meeting if nobody else can or desires to. My guess is that it will be mid-late April. John has been to my house before, so that's a plus.


----------



## MatPat

rwoehr said:


> April Meeting Option #1:
> 
> I can host the April Tubbin' meeting if nobody else can or desires to. My guess is that it will be mid-late April. John has been to my house before, so that's a plus.


I think your house would be a prime candidate for the April meeting. It isn't too far from John's house and he knows how to get to your place. I really don't know of a closer location other than Jack's house or maybe Erik's condo, not that I'm trying to volunteer anyone  Maybe we could do the Tubbin demo on a Sunday afternoon before the GCAS meeting so John (and the rest of us from up north) only has to travel on one day.

John, if you need help loading things up I can meet you at your place and lend a hand.


----------



## J.Sipes

Thanks Matt for the offer, Right now I am battleing ick like I have never before,transferred now via water lettuce... Lets hope methalyne blue work to save my guppies 

Rob's house is fine by me,BTW their is no GCAS meeting in April just the auction on the 8th... I will be bring a tub or two,pots,soil,substrates,plants and who know what else... I am hoping by then I will have imported some nice plants for pond use,lilies,lotuses and other plants...

Sounds like a good plan and a way for me to break the ice for giving a speak...


----------



## rookie

I'm not sure yet, but I think BW3 is closed. I went there last night and the place was empty. It could be closed for renovations due to the new Wal Mart and construction. I'll drive by there Monday and make sure.


----------



## MatPat

rookie said:


> I'm not sure yet, but I think BW3 is closed. I went there last night and the place was empty. It could be closed for renovations due to the new Wal Mart and construction. I'll drive by there Monday and make sure.


That would be appreciated! Please let us know so we can make plans to hold the meeting elsewhere. There should be a few more places near Winton Woods but I'm not very familiar with the area.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

In that same area, there's a Fuddrucker's, Old Spaghetti Factory, Red Lobster, Margarita's, Chipotle, Izzy's, Frisch's, IHOP, Steak & Shake, Cracker Barrel, Texas Roadhouse, Bob Evan's, Skyline, Penn Station, Popeye's, Fiesta Brava, plus fast food places...


----------



## Troy McClure

haha...red lobster for an aquarium club...


----------



## rookie

Bw3s is closed for remodeling. You'll have to pick a new place unless it reopens soon like the sign says. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

rookie said:


> Bw3s is closed for remodeling. You'll have to pick a new place unless it reopens soon like the sign says. I'll keep you posted.


Some people here at work went to this BW3's today for lunch. They mentioned it was a reopening due to the WalMart construction.


----------



## rookie

Yes, they reopened today.


----------



## MatPat

Sounds like the meeting is a go at BW3's then. Do we need to get a head count so we know how big of a table we are going to need? I've never been to BW3's so pardon my ignorance


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

Here's the contact info for the BW3's location that was previously mentioned:

Buffalo Wild Wings
1081 Smiley Ave.
Forest Park, OH 45240
513-674-7868

I may or may not be able to attend. For the GCAS meeting, I have 3 species of Tetras to bag for BAP, 1 pleco to sell, at the moment have 150lbs of sand to bring, and I need to register as a seller for the April auction. 

I may need to allot extra time for my handi-capable girlfriend as well. She fell on her knee tonight at work and slightly fractured her tibula. Just got done spending 4 hours in the e-room. Crutches, knee brace, & happy pills...Oh my!!! Two Foster's Oil Cans will settle my nerves. :drinkers:


----------



## Troy McClure

bring some of those happy pills you spoke of. i'll trade some moss or ferns...

So we're 1pm at Bdubs?


----------



## molurus73

I thought it was 5:00?


----------



## MatPat

It is 5pm


----------



## Troy McClure

holy crap...i was way way off. i don't think i'll be able to make it if it's going to be at 5... we'll see.


----------

